# Maple Leaf headline...correct me if I'm wrong but...



## AmmoTech90 (16 Aug 2011)

I feel there is something seriously wrong with this headline.  They are obviously talking about post 9/11 missions in Afghanistan and the first line is:



> For more than 10 years now, Canada has been supporting the action of the international community in Afghanistan – in particular, through its involvement in ISAF.
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=7069



It is pretty hard to criticize a generic media outfit (CTV, CBC, etc) mixing up a tank with an APC when the CF's own media organ can not get the length of the biggest operation we have been involved in for decades right when putting it on the front page.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Aug 2011)

Maple Leaf?  Poor quality journalism? 

Shocked.  I am shocked.



(Or maybe they're remembering the sappers who went to Pakistan in '89-90 to train refugees from Afghanistan in mine awareness, mine clearance, and train-the-trainer for mines)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Aug 2011)

Well, I did think of them, but then they could have said 20 years...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2011)

Maybe they don't read the papers?  Oh, wait, maybe they do....


----------



## Teflon (17 Aug 2011)

Someone reads the Maple Leaf!?  ???


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Aug 2011)

There was copy on the table in the lunch room.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2011)

The Maple Leaf has awful headlines and stories. Read one about how CFHA was so great for tearing down 4,000 PMQs and recycling the waste. Awesome, what about the 4,000 soldiers and their families that now have to live on the economy because all those PMQs are gone?


----------



## startbutton (17 Aug 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The Maple Leaf has awful headlines and stories. Read one about how CFHA was so great for tearing down 4,000 PMQs and recycling the waste. Awesome, what about the 4,000 soldiers and their families that now have to live on the economy because all those PMQs are gone?


I have to agree ... the Maple leaf is quite boring and I rarely read it ( unless I'm waiting for an appt ) the stories are fluff and don't really report anything of interest. When I was overseas I started to read the Stars and Stripes and really liked it especially the comic section, what i found interesting was they are allowed to report on anything miltary or civi as long as it doesn't comprimise opsec .I think if the Maple Leaf actually reported on real stories and not just trg and exs it may turn out to be an alright paper.

By the way does anyone know why we got rid of the Sentinal mag way back when .


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The Maple Leaf has awful headlines and stories. Read one about how CFHA was so great for tearing down 4,000 PMQs and recycling the waste. Awesome, what about the 4,000 soldiers and their families that now have to live on the economy because all those PMQs are gone?



Chances are, those 4000 PMQs had been empty for years.  For example, look at the row houses in Gagetown that were (are?) being used for storage.  No point wasting money maintaining empty buildings.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Aug 2011)

Look at Shannon Park in Dartmouth.  Those "Soviet Housing" looking PMQs have not been lived in for years and are probably beyond reasonable remediation back into a decent place to live for most institutions.  I can imagine they are a huge drain on someone's budget.


----------



## Strike (19 Aug 2011)

If you think the ML is great now, just think what the monthly version will be like... :


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> If you think the ML is great now, just think what the monthly version will be like... :



I guess those weekly deadlines were too stressful.  I'm certain, however, that putting out fewer editions with a much lower total page count will not result in any staff savings, or any material increase in fact checking / correctness.


----------



## Pusser (19 Aug 2011)

startbutton said:
			
		

> I have to agree ... the Maple leaf is quite boring and I rarely read it ( unless I'm waiting for an appt ) the stories are fluff and don't really report anything of interest. When I was overseas I started to read the Stars and Stripes and really liked it especially the comic section, what i found interesting was they are allowed to report on anything miltary or civi as long as it doesn't comprimise opsec .I think if the Maple Leaf actually reported on real stories and not just trg and exs it may turn out to be an alright paper.
> 
> By the way does anyone know why we got rid of the Sentinal mag way back when .



Comparing the _Maple Leaf _ to _Stars and Stripes _ is apples and oranges.  They have different mandates  The _Maple Leaf _ is a "feel good - look at us"  publication designed to inform CF members about the CF.  _Stars and Stripes _ is an actual newspaper designed to keep military members informed of news issues in the absence of other sources of information.

_Sentinel_ died in an effort to cut costs.  The _Maple Leaf _ replaced it.  Incidentally, the _Maple Leaf _ was the name of the Canadian Army newspaper of WWII.  Interestingly, in its original form, it was more like _Stars and Stripes_.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> _Sentinel_ died in an effort to cut costs.


For whatever it's worth, _Sentinel_ is back. 

I know only because a copy was amongst my office mail; it went almost immediately into recycling.


----------



## Pusser (19 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For whatever it's worth, _Sentinel_ is back.
> 
> I know only because a copy was amongst my office mail; it went almost immediately into recycling.



:facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> :facepalm:


Trust me, you didn't miss a thing in thinking it was still deceased.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For whatever it's worth, _Sentinel_ is back.
> 
> I know only because a copy was amongst my office mail; it went almost immediately into recycling.



Now you're making me cry.

... and making me come up with a slightly different definition of a "Walt"...


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Aug 2011)

I found a copy downstairs here at the Infantry School.  It is the "official" publication of CANADA COMMAND.



 :boring:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I found a copy downstairs here at the Infantry School.  It is the "official" publication of CANADA COMMAND.
> 
> 
> 
> :boring:



Makes sense doesn't it? After all here it is August @ approx 85 F and Volume 1, Number 1 is recorded as WINTER 2011. 

Off to a spectacular start  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Makes sense doesn't it? After all here it is August @ approx 85 F and Volume 1, Number 1 is recorded as WINTER 2011.
> 
> Off to a spectacular start  ;D


The one I saw was Vol 1, Number 2, Summer 2011.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The one I saw was Vol 1, Number 2, Summer 2011.



Seen. The one currently online must have been a previous one at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Aug 2011)

Ah well, the one I received a week or so ago was Vol 1 No 1 (Winter).

Just to be clear, if there's any underemployed CANADACOM PAffO's here:

I'm not complaining! *I DON'T WANT ANY MORE COPIES!!* 



Thank you.


----------

